# Tax in Austria- Help needed



## prakash242 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello; Good day to you all.

I'm an Indian working in Aerospace Industry. I'm getting an offer from an Austrian company to work in India. I am stuck in the negotiation stage as the tax plays a major role.

The question I have is

* Being an Indian working in India with an expatriation contract from Austrian company, what will be tax applicable for me ?

Please someone help me..I have scheduled a call to negotiate my package by this week.

Thanks in advance.


----------

